# Paroxetine (Paxil) Reduces IBS Symptoms in Patients Not Responsive to Fiber Alone



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Paroxetine Reduces IBS Symptoms in Patients Not Responsive to Fiber AloneJanet EpsteinOct. 24, 2002 (Seattle) ï¿½ Paroxetine (Paxil) afforded substantial benefit to patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). The benefit, which is thought to be independent of the antidepressant activity was described in a study presented here Monday at the American College of Gastroenterology (ACG) 67th Annual Scientific Meeting. Read the complete text here: http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/443546?mpid=5433 Medscape Medical News 2002. ï¿½ 2002 Medscape


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

quite an interesting study, i think. it's not clear whether they had ibs-d or ibs-c, but it's the first i've seen where they talk about a time-line and the idea that initial treatment may temporarily worsen symptoms.tom


----------

